# Shoutcast mit anderen Programmen verwendbar?



## TobiausNRW (15. April 2004)

Wollte mal fragen ob man Shoutcast auch mit VirtualDJ verwenden kann. Denn dort kann man Broadcast Plugins auswählen. Ich habe da mal Shoutcast ausgewählt und das spring auch gleich an. Doch das ist ja irgendwie nur auf Winamp zugeschnitten, wie krieg ich die Musik vom Virtual DJ also ins Shoutcast Plugin rein?

Danke schonmal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## acidwarrior (16. April 2004)

Hi!
Um mit Virtual Dj "streamen" zu können, musst du dir erst das plug-in von http://www.shoutcast.com herunterladen, aber das hast du sicherlich schon! 

Sooo, nun startest du VDJ und müsste da irgendwo so ein Menü für Aufnamhmen sein... da kann man dann das Shoutcast-Plugin auswählen und streamen.

So hat das jedenfalls n Kumpel von mir gemacht...

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen! 


... das läuft dann glaube ich sogar Automatisch wie bei Winamp...

mfg Kai


----------



## TobiausNRW (16. April 2004)

ne soweit war ich ja schon :/ nur nimmt der wenn ich winamp ausgewählt habe garkeine musik von virtual dj. und wen ich line input gewählt hab nimmt er das micro ..


----------



## Sotex (24. September 2004)

Jo das Problem hab ich auch. Der erkennt keine anderen Inputs. Ich hab überal gesucht aber es scheint das es keine alternative gibt.
Wenn doch wär ich froh über ne mail ^-^


----------



## nEoNfIrE (19. Juni 2005)

err was fürne soundkarte hast du?... und hast du auf stereomix gestellt im windows zB.? oder auf what u here? oder kA was da so noch gibt?... in der aufnahme muss man das einstelln dass er den krams nimmt  soweit ich weiß :O


----------



## Martin Schaefer (20. Juni 2005)

Hi nEoNfIrE,

mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass dieses Thema schon ziemlich alt ist, wollte ich dir nur
kurz die erfreuliche Mitteilung machen, dass die deutsche Sprache und Rechtschreibung
Freeware ist (du kannst sie also kostenlos nutzen). Aber sie ist eben nicht "Open Source".
Es ist uns also nicht gestattet, die deutsche Sprache und Rechtschreibung beliebig zu
veraendern oder veraenderte Versionen davon zu veroeffentlichen.

Bitte sei so nett und halte dich an unsere Netiquette.
http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html

Gruss
Martin


----------



## Club-Beatz (4. Juni 2010)

Leute ganz simpel ^^ Holt euch No23live stellt es auf Wave und zugleich auf den stream einstellen und los gehts xD

Ich wollte es auch nicht glauben aber es geht... Aber auch bei No23live ist das Shoutcast Plugin notwendig


----------

